# MEMORIAL DAY (Mick Callahan #1) FREE Amazon Prime



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

It's been six years since I read _Memorial Day_, the book that made me a Harry Shannon fan. I have all of the Shannon novels currently available for Kindle and I'm looking forward to catching up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

A link to Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

those Mick Callahan books are great, highly recommended by all who've been fortunate enough to have read them.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just a few reviews to tickle your fancy, as it were..

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This was the first, a hard cover from Five Star Mystery, followed by "Eye of the Burning Man" and "One of the Wicked." Please give it a shot if you enjoy character driven, action-packed nour. Working on the fourth Mick novel now, half way through.

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). In this first installment in the series, he's earning an undistinguished living as a radio host in Dry Wells, Nevada---a place for which the phrase "small town" is too grandiose. But, several years after his self-inflicted downfall, things are looking up: in a few days, he has an interview for a job that will return him to television. The only roadblock is the potential for scandal surrounding the murder of a young woman caller to his show. Mick needs to find out whodunit before the case can foul up his job opportunity. First-novelist Shannon gives the amateur-detective theme a nice little twist by giving his hero a deadline--and a self-centered one at that. The crisply detailed small-town desert setting adds to the novel's sense of freshness. Callahan isn't the first psychiatrist-detective hero, but he's certainly one of the more memorable. Let's hope he's around for a long run. 
BOOKLIST

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20"


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This one and "Dead and Gone" are my best sellers so far. It's a good mystery even for those not quite into hardboiled stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This one and "Dead and Gone" are my best sellers so far. Very well reviewed by Booklist, Library Journal, Mystery Scene, Crimespree. It's a good mystery even for those not quite into hardboiled stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!! 

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This one and "Dead and Gone" are my best sellers so far. It's a good mystery even for those not quite into hardboiled stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY (First in the Mick Callahan series, formerly in hardcover from Five Star Mystery)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99, the first in the hardcover series

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

MEMORIAL DAY
"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Back to $2.99!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Meet Mick Callahan for the first time.
Only $2.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mick Callahan for the very first time, back home in Dry Wells, Nevada after failing in Hollywood. A mystery novel,now only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mick Callahan for the very first time, back home in Dry Wells, Nevada after failing in Hollywood. A mystery novel,now only $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## DaveZeltserman (Apr 11, 2010)

Terrific thriller. I read it when it came out in hardcover. well worth $2.99.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. The well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels have just been reduced to $2.59. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. "Small town noir at its finest."

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in April.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" should be out in early May.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99. Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" will be out in early June.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

More than worth that price! It's a fine book, and Callahan is a great character!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Finally, this is out for the Kindle. Great news!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually own this book.  This would probably be a good weekend to start it, huh?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $5.99.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

MEMORIAL DAY introduced Mick Callahan for the very first time. This well-reviewed novel sends the talk show psychologist back home to Dry Wells, Nevada, after failing miserably in Hollywood. When Mick reluctantly agrees to host a low budget radio show, a caller gets murdered. Things rapidly spin out of control. Small town noir at its finest.

PLEASE NOTE: All three of the first Callahan novels (Memorial Day, Eye of the Burning Man and One of the Wicked) are $2.99 each on Kindle but A NEW COLLECTION EXISTS, ALL THREE FOR $4.99 on Kindle.

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is out now as well. Paperback, Kindle or Nook.

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The real strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--MYSTERY SCENE

"Meet Mick Callahan, a former television talk-show psychiatrist foiled by his own ego (and a penchant for liquid refreshment). Let's hope he's around for a long run."
-- BOOKLIST

"I have to admit to being thrilled with my introduction to Mick Callahan and not only is he likeable, (as deemed by Library Journal) but he managed to endear himself to this reader as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--CEMETERY DANCE

"Callahan is more than an echo of the hardboiled sleuths from other standout detective series from Parker, Crais, MacDonald and Thompson; he is a fresh new voice, a flawed everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations and is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--HORROR WORLD

"Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
--THE RAP SHEET, JANUARY MAGAZINE

http://www.amazon.com/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

